

Google invests $1M in pedal-powered monorail pods - blparker
http://www.cnn.com/2010/TECH/innovation/10/12/shweeb.urban.transport/index.html?hpt=C2

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Lots of comments from over a week ago:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1762998>

Earlier submission of exactly this item:

\+ <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1788591>

